

Advanced image transformations in the cloud with CarrierWave & Cloudinary - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/advanced_image_transformations_in_the_cloud_with_carrierwave_cloudinary

======
nadavs
This blog post describes how to easily generate advanced image transformations
for your Ruby on Rails applications while using the CarrierWave GEM for
uploading images to the cloud and assigning them to your ActiveRecord or
Mongoid model. All image transformations and delivery are done in the cloud by
Cloudinary.

